# Deluxe Sign Making Kit by Rockler



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

I recently picked up a sign making jig from Rockler. Here is my review and a sample project that I was able to do. 

As always you can check out my site over at: www.woodlogger.com for more picture/videos of what I'm doing in my shop.


----------



## EM3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for review. I just did my first freehanded sign and have looked at a couple of kits and was wondered if they were worth it.


----------



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks EM, yeah I think there great. Really easy to use.


----------



## wolfff (Jul 9, 2013)

It is my philosophy that perfect tools means a perfect work. If your tools are perfect then you can do a perfect tools. So seeing this situation ashmoresign is providing a best sign making tools kit. Just visit the site bellow and take a look at that sign making kits.


----------

